# Gaming Notebook - Erfahrung gesucht!



## Ceyy (28. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander,

Ich habe gestern Abend spontan bei einem Laptop zugegriffen, Da auf den ersten Blick es so aussah, als würde es ein Schnäppchen gewesen sein.
Der PC war auch innerhalb 20 Minuten ausverkauft.

Es handelt sich um diesen Laptop:

ASUS ROG Strix GL702VM-BA252T schwarz ab €' '1606,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Einen mit ähnlichen specs finde ich nicht für 1500 bis 1600€.

Ich habe für den 1080€ bezahlt.

Wollte mal fragen ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe oder ob es einen Haken gibt.

Zweite Frage,habe gelesen die Serie hat Probleme mit der Wärme, bin dabei mir jetzt ein cooling pad zu bestellen:

KLIM Wind Laptop PC Kuhler - Leistungsstark Wie: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Sinnvoll oder eher nicht? Bin Zocker und das auch für mehrere Stunden. (Mein Desktop pc steht bei mir,Laptop dann bei Freundin)

Kenne den Laptop nicht,laut Bildern sind luftschlitze hinten, macht ein cooling pad dann überhaupt Sinn?
Lese immer wieder die müssen unten sein.
Oder funktioniert so ein pad über Wärme Übertragung über die Oberfläche?

Hoffe mir kann jemand meine Fragen beantworten.
Bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2018)

Ein Kühlpad ist für die Belüftung zuständig, nicht die Entlüftung.
Das Notebook saugt wie viele andere von unten Frischluft an und stößt warme Luft nach hinten aus.
Ein Cooling Pad bringt auch hier eine Besserung.

Schade das keine zwei RAM-Module verbaut wurden, da geht dir durch den nicht vorhandenen Dual Channel Modus doch was verloren.
Anderereseits kannst du so günstiger auf 32GB aufrüsten.


----------



## Ceyy (28. Juni 2018)

Jetzt wo ich deine antworte lese, macht es Sinn..
Danke dafür schonmal.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Juni 2018)

Ceyy schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um diesen Laptop:
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix GL702VM-BA252T schwarz ab €'*'1606,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Wo hast du den um 1080€ gekauft?
Bist du sicher das es sich um genau diese Ausstattungsvariante des GL702VM handelt?


----------



## bastian123f (28. Juni 2018)

Also wenn es wirklich der Läppi ist für 1080, dann wars n guter Deal. Wie Abductee schon gesagt hat, wird die Luft von unten angesaugt und hinten rausgeblasen. Also kannst du dir ein Pad dazukaufen. Ich würde aber bei der Ankunft das Laptops unten aufschrauben und den gleichen RAM nochmal bestellen und reinbauen. Somit hast du Dual Channel und keine Verluste. Das habe ich selbst bei meinem 550 Euro Laptop gemacht,.


----------



## Ceyy (28. Juni 2018)

Der war gestern bei Otto im Angebot.

Asus GL702VM-BA252T Gaming-Notebook (43,9 cm/17,3 Zoll, Intel Core i7, GeForce, 1000 GB HDD, 256 GB SSD) online kaufen | OTTO

Hatten da noch 10% drauf bekommen.

War auch Zufall, meine Freundin ist beim shoppen drüber gerutscht und hatte mir das dann gezeigt.
Laut Specs ist es genau der.

Der wird komischerweise von Otto unter anderer Artikelnummer nochmal gelistet mit den selben Specs für einen anderen Preis.
Wenn er da ist begutachte ich den Laptop und schaue ob es wirklich genau der ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Juni 2018)

Wenn es wirklich der Laptop ist dann hast du ein Schnäppchen gemacht.
Aber unbedingt prüfen ob es auch genau der Laptop ist.


----------



## Ceyy (28. Juni 2018)

Werde ich. Kommt morgen


----------



## Ceyy (29. Juni 2018)

Er ist es. War zwar geprüfte Ware also retour Ware aber alles Top.


----------



## nonameguzzi (29. Juni 2018)

In wiefern erfahrung? 

Jetzt kannst du es zwar selber testen aber ich schreib mein Senf dazu...

Ich habe einen sehr vergleibenbaren (in meiner Signatur isser) Zumindet ist das Gehäuse woewie der Interne ausbau sehr vergleichbar. Nur das in meinem der Ryzen 7 2700 und eine 580 Sitzt beides gute Stromschlucker.
Unter vollast wird er recht Laut bekommt sich aber halbwegs kühl (85°C) und bei vollem Takt gehalten.


----------



## Ceyy (1. Juli 2018)

So nach paar Tagen. Laptop läuft gut!
Es ist mein erster und beim zocken ist die CPU immer bei 88 bis 94° und GPU bei 85 bis 88.
Ist das normal? Auch der Arbeitsspeicher taktet immer auch im normal Betrieb fast auf Maximum der gpu 3800 bis 4000 MHz.

Habe auch einen 27" Monitor dran hängen, verringert dass die Lebenszeit der Laptop oder spielt das weniger eine Rolle?


----------



## iTzZent (1. Juli 2018)

Warum sollte das anschliessen eines Monitor´s die Lebenszeit verändern ? Die Hardware wird doch nicht anders belastet....  Die GTX1060 ist auch schon bei der FullHD Auflösung vom interenen Display am Limit, denn für höhere Auflösung berauchst du deutlich mehr Leistung.

Wenn du geringere Temperaturen willst, solltest du unbedingt mal die Wärmeleitpaste austauschen. Die OEM Pasten sind ....


----------



## Ceyy (1. Juli 2018)

Durch den größeren Bildschirm eben,wie gesagt bin da ein wenig noobish


----------



## iTzZent (1. Juli 2018)

Und wenn du nen 65" TV anschliesst, hat das Gerät nur noch einen Monat Lebenserwartung ? Also die Logik verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Ceyy (1. Juli 2018)

Man kann es auch ins lächerliche ziehen, ich meine natürlich durch den größeren Bildschirm.und die höhere Belastung dadurch (2. Bildschirm) wenn es denn eine höhere Belastung ist.


----------



## iTzZent (1. Juli 2018)

Wie schon gesagt, die GTX1060 ist mit dem einen Display schon ausgelastet... Wenn du beim grösseren Bildschirm auch eine deutlich höhere Auflösung fährst, wird sie natürlich noch mehr belastet. Aber dafür ist die Hardware ausgelegt...


----------



## Ceyy (1. Juli 2018)

Okay also ist es für den Laptop weniger belastend wenn ich mit 1440x900 spiele anstatt 1920x1080.

Okay danke


----------



## Ceyy (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo 

Habe jetzt alles eingeregelt und ausprobiert, nach anfänglichen Temperaturen von bis zu 93° der CPU und 85 der GPU habe ich jetzt die Energieversorgung der CPU auf 92% runtergeregelt und die CPU fährt maximal 81° bei Volllast.
Die GPu geht auch nicht höher als 78, lag wohl an der hohen Abwärme der CPU.


----------



## Hywelo50 (2. Juli 2018)

Wasn das fürn Quatsch??

Ausser dem Akku kann sich quasi nichts "abnutzen". Du kannst da Monitore dranklemmen wie du Anschlüsse hast. 
Für 1080p Gaming ist die 1060 eine gute Karte. Habe eine im Desktop und spiele The Witcher 3 mit 40 ~ 60 FPS. 
Auch bei mir sind 2 1080p Monitore angeschlossen. Das ist also kein Problem.

Was iTzZent mit ausgelastet meint, ist die Auslastung in spielen. Und da soll die GraKa immer möglichst ausgelastet werden, da man ansonsten ja Leistung verschenkt. Das gilt auch für eine 1080ti in 1080p. Da gibt es hier im Forum genug Beispiele. Wenn du (warum auch immer) auf die Idee kommen solltest auf den beiden Monitoren gleichzeitig zu spielen wirst du weniger FPS haben da ja auch die doppelten Menge an Pixeln berechnet werden muss.

Ergo: Kannste Problemlos machen. Viel Spaß! Der Kollege oben hat entweder die Frage nicht verstanden oder sich seeeeeeeeeeeehr schlecht ausgedrückt.


----------



## Ceyy (3. Juli 2018)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Warum sollte das anschliessen eines Monitor´s die Lebenszeit verändern ? Die Hardware wird doch nicht anders belastet....  Die GTX1060 ist auch schon bei der FullHD Auflösung vom interenen Display am Limit, denn für höhere Auflösung berauchst du deutlich mehr Leistung.
> 
> Wenn du geringere Temperaturen willst, solltest du unbedingt mal die Wärmeleitpaste austauschen. Die OEM Pasten sind ....




Ich verliere die vollen Garantie Ansprüche wenn ich die Paste Wechsel oder?

Ich bin echt unsicher bei den Temps.
Wenn die CPU boostet dreht sich die Temp um 85 bis 92°.
Der Lüfter fängt gefühlt allerdings auch erst an 90° an aufzudrehen, volllast fährt der Lüfter im Auto Betrieb nie!
Stelle ich manuell auf Max ein,geht die Temp selten über 90.
Asus wird sich dabei ja aber was gedacht haben.

Muss ich mir bei den Temps Gedanken machen oder kann ich ruhig die CPU sich selbst hoch und runter Takten lassen?
Würde sonst den Boost ausstellen und sie bei 90% Energie Zufuhr laufen lassen.


----------



## amdahl (3. Juli 2018)

Schön ist es nicht, aber auch eine Temperatur jenseits von 90°C kann die verbaute CPU dauerhaft ab. Der Grund weshalb die Komponenten in Notebooks so warm werden: sie können es ab, und je heißer die Komponenten laufen desto weniger Drehzahl braucht man bei den Lüftern um die Abwärme abzuführen. Im Gegensatz zu den selbstgebauten Desktop-PCs hier im Forum ist das Kühlsystem bei Notebooks eher knapp kalkuliert.
Lösungen: Andere Wärmeleitpaste oder gar Flüssigmetall (je nach Hersteller Garantieverlust wenn es auffällt), manuelles anpassen der Lüfterkurven oder wenn alles nichts hilft ein Kühlpad unters Notebook stellen.


----------



## Ceyy (3. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ein Kühlpad ist drunter.
In den Asus RMA steht dass das verändern der Hardware oder Eingriff gafantieverlust darstellt.

Gut, theoretisch könnte schon jemand bei dem Laptop eingegriffen haben, der Artikel wurde als geprüfte Ware Also retounierte Ware wieder verkauft (ohne mein Wissen, sah nur das geprüfte Ware Siegel an dem Karton)

Ich schreibe dem Versandhaus vorsichtshalber mal eine Mail dies bzgl. nicht das wirklich der Laptop schonmal geöffnet wurde.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Juli 2018)

Also bei MSI kann man alles machen... solange man im oder am Gerät nichts beschädigt. Wir haben auch schon Geräte mit Fremdgrafikkarten oder damals sogar mit anderen CPU´s (wo man sie noch wechseln konnte...) eingeschickt... solange der Garantieschaden nicht diese Komponenten betrifft, wird das Gerät auch problemlos repariert... aber, wie das Asus handhabt, kann ich dir nicht sagen... von dem Unternehmen halte ich mich fern


----------



## Ceyy (3. Juli 2018)

Doppelpost gelöscht


----------



## nonameguzzi (4. Juli 2018)

Asus kann nicht einfach die Gewährleistung erlischen lassen nur weil irgendwas gemacht wurde.
Asus muss dir im Steitfall nachweisen das durch den Eingriff der Schaden entstanden ist bzw der Schaden eine indirekte Folge davon ist. 

Da ist es egal wie sie ihre ganzen Garantie Texte ins Deutsche übersetzten hier gilt deutsches Recht.


----------



## amdahl (4. Juli 2018)

> Da ist es egal wie sie ihre ganzen Garantie Texte ins Deutsche übersetzten hier gilt deutsches Recht.


Da Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung ist müssen sie gar nichts. Die Beweislast liegt in dem Fall de fakto beim Kunden. Es läuft so ab: Man schickt das Teil ein, bekommt den Bescheid dass Veränderungen vorgenommen wurden und deshalb nichts auf Garantie gemacht wird. Dann kann man das Teil zurück fordern (ggf. unter Zahlung der Versandkosten), sich einen Anwalt nehmen und ein Gutachten erstellen lassen dass der Fehler nicht von der vorgenommenen Veränderung herrührt. Daraufhin folgt der langwierige Gang durch die Mühlen der Justiz. Bis man damit fertig ist ist ein Laptop veraltet, Ausgang ungewiss.
Oder welcher Teil des "deutschen Rechts" zwingt deiner Meinung nach dem Hersteller die Beweislast bei Garantiefällen auf?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. Juli 2018)

nonameguzzi schrieb:


> Asus kann nicht einfach die Gewährleistung erlischen lassen nur weil irgendwas gemacht wurde.
> Asus muss dir im Steitfall nachweisen...



Asus bzw andere Hersteller haben mit der "Gewährleistung" gar nix zu tun.


----------



## nonameguzzi (4. Juli 2018)

Asus gibt eine Garantie, Otto eine Gewährleistung.

Stellst du jetzt gegen Otto die Reklamation muss im Rahmen der Gewährleistung selbst dann greifen wenn Asus die Garantie verwährt.

Die Beweislast Umkehr greift erst nach einem Halben jahr, wenn der Schaden von dem direkt erfolgten Tausch kommt wäre der Schaden nicht erst nach ende der Beweislastumkehr gekommen.

Das sich natürlich alle etwas Bockig anstellen sobald sie was zahlen sollten ist ja klar. Habe aber auch schon bei einem 2 Monate Alten Navi dermaßen Probleme gehabt.


----------

